# Muffy Aldrich, The Daily Prep & Saltwater New England



## boatswaindog (Nov 18, 2010)

I hope that this will be the definitive post on the subject, but I don't have high expectations. The subject is the Daily Prep, now known as Salt water new england. (I assume the name change occurred because of some domain dispute). I don't know the lady personally, but, as a some time commenter on her blog, we know people who know each other. What I know for a fact is that she started her blog as a way of dealing with her father's death.

Her father was a gifted amateur photographer, and the record of his photographs which she posts on her blog is an incredible archive of upper class life in New England in the 1950s and 60s. They knew everyone! I know that she lives on a spectacular, what most people would call an estate, Piece of land which I suspect she calls a Gentle Woman's Farm.

She grows crops, she has farm animals. A friend of mine attended a charity dinner in support of the preservation of farm land in Connecticut given on her estate a few years ago. Her property is one of the most desirable pieces of land in Connecticut. Her roots are deep in this area and I speculate but can say with some confidence she inherited it from her parents.

I will speculate again, but I think I can say with confidence that subdivided it is not worth millions, it is worth over ten million dollars. Her parents had a significant place it that interesting blend of old line and Yale that made up the social register in New Haven 50 years ago.

The lady is dealing with the death of her father. She deals with men's clothing issues in a very tangential way. Don't be a hater. Be respectful.



> *ASK ANDY UPDATE:* Check out more details about Muffy in our article about Saltwater New England & The Daily Prep


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Sorry... who?


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

This thread is in response to what, exactly? I haven't seen any viscious attacks on Muffy here.


----------



## boatswaindog (Nov 18, 2010)

Weeeeellllllll,. Properly it should be a reply to the daily prep archive thread that is quite recent on this site. But since Muffy Aldrich's blog has been an occasionally recurring topic I thought it deserved its own post. I guess its revealed andersdad as a hater who needs to hate.
PS: little wonder the young lady bans people from her site.


----------



## Andersdad (Oct 23, 2006)

Did you miss the 3 page thread that is on the first page of this forum?


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Pfft, if she has a problem with attention from her blog, she can remove it from public view. One can't have their cake and eat it too.

Actually, just because of this sanctimonious white knight thread, why does she always wear androgynous clothing? Years ago there was a shot where she was at some Christmas party and every other woman was in a dress but Muffster was in corduroy pants and a hearty sweater.


----------



## boatswaindog (Nov 18, 2010)

I did read that thread. That is why I posted. As far as I could tell the thread denounced the young lady because some one claimed that her husband had some sort of non wasp heritage. I'm properly not her best defender because my family history tells me my maternal grandmother was the first Irish girl born in the Hill section of New Haven. It was then and remains now the worst neighborhood in the city. I did spend a year at a catholic prep school and graduated from a little ivy league college in New England. It is sort of the story of our country in three generations spanning over a century. Every word I wrote a wrote in my post is based on facts that I know to be true or a bit of speculation ( I am a lawyer and I know real estate values in the area) that I think is accurate. Who are you and why did you post that hateful post?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Not that there's anything wrong with that.



Tempest said:


> Pfft, if she has a problem with attention from her blog, she can remove it from public view. One can't have their cake and eat it too.
> 
> Actually, just because of this sanctimonious white knight thread, why does she always wear androgynous clothing? Years ago there was a shot where she was at some Christmas party and every other woman was in a dress but *Muffster was in corduroy pants and a hearty sweater*.


----------



## boatswaindog (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh dear tempest. You don't really want to say these things. Do you really want to judge someone because of the clothes that they wear? Is this what Jesus would do? My wife would say no, and she actually wrote a book about the letters of St. Paul.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Andersdad said:


> Did you miss the 3 page thread that is on the first page of this forum?


If you're referring to me, I only started that thread because the search function on Muffy's website is screwed up. I have nothing bad to say about her.

This is thread is silly.


----------



## boatswaindog (Nov 18, 2010)

This thread is not silly. This thread is about the essence of the internet. People have written hateful things about a person that I know not to be true. You are wrong to claim that this thread is silly. You think it is silly because you think there is not an actual person dedicating a site to the memory of her father. People do these things and it is not silly.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

If this thread were not so silly, I would almost think we were being punked. But it's too silly for that. "This thread is about the essence of the internet." (Lowercased internet--that's what gave you away.)


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Duvel said:


> Not that there's anything wrong with that.





boatswaindog said:


> Do you really want to judge someone because of the clothes that they wear?


I didn't say it was wrong, but since you bring it up...I find it very odd that a woman of means and presumably a healthy figure cannot dress up for an evening party much more than she does to hold chickens. My two guesses are that she is doing some sort of reverse snobbery thing or that she is trying to be a trademarked celebrity by dressing totally differently from everyone else. I rather fail to believe that she has some insecurity issue or is so inept as to not be able to be comfortable in female dress clothing.

Oh, you may be able to see what I refer to here.
www.muffyaldrich.com/2010/12/christmas-eve-in-city_24.html
I get the 404 now.



boatswaindog said:


> People have written hateful things about a person that I know not to be true.


Link please.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I judge people because of the clothes they wear. I think it is only natural. It doesn't always turn out to be an appropriate judgment, and later I might revise it, but how somebody dresses is an indication of many things.


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

Michael Rowe? Is that you...?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks guys for the five minutes of my life that I just completely wasted reading this inane thread.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

The photos here show what I am talking about. 
https://ca.complex.com/style/2013/02/10-women-who-are-style-icons-for-men/muffy-aldrich
Photo 2 has Muffy chillin on the piers wearing pearls and a green cable sweater.
Photo 3 has Muffy at a 2010 Christmas Eve party... wearing pearls and a green cable sweater.


----------



## boatswaindog (Nov 18, 2010)

In a way I'm sorry I started this thread, but in a way I am not. New England style is old clothes that last forever. I brought up theology and I retract my comment. There was an article on Bloomberg a year or two ago which said that the country was really about 8 different geographical countries. I reaffirm everything that I said about Muffy's blog. I made a number of factual statements about her. No one has refuted any of them, nor will anyone do so in the future.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

That sounds like an interesting article. Can you provide a link? I can't find it.


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

boatswaindog said:


> Is this what Jesus would do? My wife would say no, and she actually wrote a book about the letters of St. Paul.


I hear it got great reviews on Amazon. Oh, wait...


----------



## boatswaindog (Nov 18, 2010)

Actually it did. It is called Paul Among The People by Sarah Ruden. She also did a translation of Vergil's Aeneid line for line in iambic pentameter that Garry Wills described as the first translation since Dryden " That is itself a great English poem" Thank you for the opportunity to give a plug.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

boatswaindog said:


> I hope that this will be the definitive post on the subject...incredible archive of upper class life...I know that she lives on a spectacular...estate...worth over ten million dollars...social register in New Haven _50 years ago_...


Italics mine. Do you honestly wonder what provokes the haters?

I'm a Midwestern, uh, ethnic. Good for her for marrying a Slav, and achieving some hybrid vigor (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heterosis). You call _that_ a slander?


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

Okay, in fairness, that actually sounds pretty interesting. However, I'll still make cheap jokes at almost anyone's expense.

Is it just me, or has the past week or so been a blast on the Trad board? (Most having little to do with the intended purpose of the forum)


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

boatswaindog said:


> Actually it did. It is called Paul Among The People by Sarah Ruden. She also did a translation of Vergil's Aeneid line for line in iambic pentameter that Garry Wills described as the first translation since Dryden " That is itself a great English poem" Thank you for the opportunity to give a plug.


I don't have Garry Wills's qualifications, but I can say that it is indeed a great read. Thank you!


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

If you guys need me, I will be over on TOF reading about clothing instead of pseudo-aristocratic women with entitlement complexes.


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

drlivingston said:


> If you guys need me, I will be over on TOF reading about clothing instead of pseudo-aristocratic women with entitlement complexes.


But Doc... all the fun's over here!


----------



## Tahmasp (Mar 15, 2014)

boatswaindog said:


> I made a number of factual statements about her. No one has refuted any of them, nor will anyone do so in the future.


That's because no one had challenged them in the first place. You essentially made a series of claims, apropos of nothing, addressed to no one in particular, seemingly with the goal of goading people into disagreement and calling them "haters." When this display was met not with hate but with boredom, you proclaimed that your thread represents "the essence of the internet." YIKES.


----------



## Andersdad (Oct 23, 2006)

gamma68 said:


> If you're referring to me, I only started that thread because the search function on Muffy's website is screwed up. I have nothing bad to say about her.
> 
> This is thread is silly.


I was referring to the OP. I don't understand why this needed a separate thread.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> If you guys need me, I will be over on TOF reading about clothing instead of pseudo-aristocratic women with entitlement complexes.


It would be a shame to miss the reissued _Grey Gardens_, which is about actually-aristocratic women with paranoid delusions.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Andersdad said:


> I was referring to the OP. I don't understand why this needed a separate thread.


Too late, you've been identified as a "hater", so you don't count anymore (and no "tag back")


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm just waiting for the Bloomberg article cite about the eight different countries.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Honestly, I enjoyed Muffys blog for what it was- I didn't care if it was real or imagined. It was neat pictures and interesting stories. Same thing with the early days of Unabashedly Prep- I wear a lot of stuff similar to his early outfits (before it started getting off the wall- predistressed painter pants? Really?). 

People had legitimate questions about the authenticity of a lot of it because her blog read similar to a LL Bean catalogue (and I say that as a compliment-i loved it). I think the bigger problem now is how her reaction to those questions was to implement mass IP bans instead of just ignoring or addressing the questions. Just my two cents.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Trad-ish said:


> I'm just waiting for the Bloomberg article cite about the eight different countries.


So am I.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Trad-ish said:


> I'm just waiting for the Bloomberg article cite about the eight different countries.


Can't recall if I read that one, but this has come up off and on over the years. Texas is one, California, the Deep South, New England, industrial Midwest, etc. Usually sort of interesting, with a mix of stereotype and some acute observation.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

boatswaindog said:


> Oh dear tempest. You don't really want to say these things. Do you really want to judge someone because of the clothes that they wear? Is this what Jesus would do? *My wife would say no, and she actually wrote a book about the letters of St. Paul.*


She did? Then ask her to recite Corinthians 13:12 (NKJ version) and then apply that sentiment to your rosy-cheeked idol.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> If you guys need me, I will be over on TOF reading about clothing instead of pseudo-aristocratic women with entitlement complexes.


:beer:


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

https://www.amazon.com/American-Nations-History-Regional-Cultures/dp/0143122029

Some of it was available in the Portland Press-Herald in an abridged version.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I know nothing of this Muffy woman, but I'm glad someone knows that her estate is valued in the tens of millions of dollars.


----------



## Jman9599 (Dec 23, 2013)

SG_67 said:


> I know nothing of this Muffy woman, but I'm glad someone knows that her estate is valued in the tens of millions of dollars.


You have to have an estate worth millions to be legit I guess.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Anyone remember Buffy, the vampire slayer? There was a young lady who had some good-looking real estate.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jman9599 said:


> You have to have an estate worth millions to be legit I guess.


With a name like that you'd better!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Duvel said:


> Anyone remember Buffy, the vampire slayer? There was a young lady who had some good-looking real estate.


There is a movie entitled Muffy the Vampire Layer* I wonder if there is any connection.....?

*(NSFW)


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Reuben said:


>


My sentiments exactly. Now I must get back to my multi million dollar estate.

Brian


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Somebody please challenge someone else to a duel. Then this thread will be complete.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Patrick, I believe you are near by. I say take yourself and all the resources of your newspaper over there and get to the bottom of this. I multi-part expose has Pulitzer written all over it.


----------



## Andersdad (Oct 23, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> Somebody please challenge someone else to a duel. Then this thread will be complete.


How about jousting from decade old Volvo wagons?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Patrick06790 said:


> Somebody please challenge someone else to a duel. Then this thread will be complete.


How dare you Sir! I demand satisfaction.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Duvel said:


> Anyone remember Buffy, the vampire slayer? There was a young lady who had some good-looking real estate.


Finally, a subject worthy of discussion! And yes, oh yes.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Shaver said:


> How dare you Sir! *I demand satisfaction*.


I can't get no satisfaction
'Cause I try and I try and I try and I try
I can't get no, I can't get no 

Hah, sorry, first thing I thought of when I saw this :rock:


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

drlivingston said:


> If you guys need me, I will be over on TOF reading about clothing instead of pseudo-aristocratic women with entitlement complexes.


A hearty +1 to that.



Reuben said:


>


Could not agree more.

For the record, I like Muffy's blog, I like her husband's published works on education (they are relevant to my, and my family's, interests) and I've defended her on this forum in the past, but the amount of energy being wasted on her (either for or against) is ridiculous. She runs a blog on the internet, she's not running for office.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

I've always liked Muffy's blog. As Orange Fury said, the photographs are interesting. I have treated her blog the way I do anyone else's blog: I check in from time to time to see what's new. I read what interests me and skim or skip what doesn't. I don't think a whole lot about the blogger's overall lifestyle or ancestry, and when out of sight, out of mind. I extract from the blog whatever floats my boat, then it's on with my day.


----------



## wwilson (Jul 13, 2012)

I wonder if all the other preppy bloggers are hiding til this passes over?


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow. Applaud the OP for coming out as Muffy's numba one nutrida! 

Nobody cares. Repeat after me. Nobody really cares.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Eric W S said:


> Wow. Applaud the OP for coming out as Muffy's numba one nutrida!
> 
> Nobody cares. Repeat after me. Nobody really cares.


Correct, but it's made for an entertaining threak


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Eric W S said:


> Nobody cares. Repeat after me. Nobody really cares.


Plenty of evidence to the contrary, my man. Sad, but true.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Patrick06790 said:


> Somebody please challenge someone else to a duel. Then this thread will be complete.


+1000


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Oak City Trad said:


> Is it just me, or has the past week or so been a blast on the Trad board? (Most having little to do with the intended purpose of the forum)


Not just you.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

orange fury said:


> Correct, but it's made for an entertaining *threak*


I like this term!


----------



## palindrome (Mar 7, 2015)

I've been moved to register with Ask Andy for the sole reason of replying to the absurd contention of boatswaindog about the background of "Muffy Aldrich." Where to begin with so many absurdities? First of all, her father was not an "amateur photographer." He was a professional and was employed as a staff photographer by a small newspaper. It was in this role that he took the majority of the photographs that appear on Muffy's site. He was most definitely not a participant in the "upper class life in New England," merely a documentarian. That, however, is what Muffy seeks to imply. Secondly, all official records in Connecticut are a matter of public record. Muffy's home there is not on a "spectacular...estate." It is an ordinary suburban plot of less than 2 acres. All one has to do to confirm this is check online for the Assessor's records of the property. The site and her home are typical of every other property in her neighborhood. It is most definitely not "worth over ten million dollars."


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

^ Welcome to the forum, palindrome.


----------



## Allen Smithee (Oct 2, 2014)

Reuben said:


>


I feel this bears repeating.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Muffy turned me on to Woolovers so she is cool in my book no matter what her real name is...


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

I can't believe it that people are going at it again over Muffy and her blog site. I've read it for a number of years and for the life of me can't figure out what all the fuss is about. I've never seen her as being anything but gracious and informative in her posts.

Maybe about a year and a half ago she posted that she was planning to shut her blog down (I think she mentioned she would do it at the end of the year, can't remember now whether it was 2013 or 2014). She said it was just taking too much of her time. There was a huge outcry among those that read her. That date passed and her blog is still being posted and updated, but of course she did change the name, and I've noticed a lot of what is posted now is not new material but obviously things she is recycling out of her archives. My guess is she also had it redesigned by a new website designer, and that certainly could account for some of the issues people are having. (My firm's website got re-designed last year, and frankly it is now a piece of you-know-what in terms of page access and user-friendliness, so I understand first-hand what can happen when you go through a re-design).

If she is a fake I would eat my hat. I only lived in New England for 3 years while I was going to college there, but basically my Mom's family comes from the same background. I have known a lot of folks like Muffy. I have never seen her post anything which rang untrue in my mind, and there were a lot of posts about little things which only that type of New Englander would know about and focus on, just for example, the annual bazaar at the town Congregational Church.

I wouldn't call her "upper class" and I am somewhat surprised people see her as that. I would just say she is a native Yankee, and demonstrates the qualities of that group. Those qualities are not a function of being rich or poor. Some of them include being frugal, not showing off, and favoring practical clothing. Folks may not believe it, but most New Englanders from old families are not into wealth or class, even if they may have wealth.

It's a totally different situation than the infamous "Richard," aka 
"WASP 101," who obviously was a fake and a poser, and an obnoxious one at that. What bothered me about him was not so much his obvious puffery about who he was, but there were some posts that just showed he was a cad in terms of how he treated other people.

So I just really don't get the whole controversy.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Beresford said:


> ......
> ..........So I just really don't get the whole controversy.


While I certainly have no disagreement with any of the points you offer, and in an attempt at clearing away your uncertainty, it is...alas...the apparent nature of the Internet. It seems to bring out the extremes of many of it's participant's personalities!


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

^lol

:chinese:


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

drlivingston said:


>


"I know nothing! I see nothing!"

_- revised Amazon review_


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

She's harmless. Why does anyone care this passionately either way? I just don't understand.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Oak City Trad said:


> "I know nuh-ting! I see nuuuuh-ting!"
> 
> _- revised Amazon review_


Fixed that for you :biggrin:


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Fixed that for you :biggrin:


^^^Brilliant!


----------



## FJW (Jan 25, 2012)

Be careful, she may ban anyone from her site who has posted to this thread.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

FJW said:


> Be careful, she may ban anyone from her site who has posted to this thread.


In my neck of the woods, we call that a blessing.


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

orange fury said:


> Fixed that for you :biggrin:


The accent is crucial there. And you know, with the way her IP blocking scheme is set up, you'd need an elaborate Hogan's Heroes-type tunneling operation to get in.

Can't you just picture it? Our guest of honor as Klink:



















Oh, boatswaindog as Schulz, naturally. But who will be our Hogan?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'll step up to the job.



Oak City Trad said:


> The accent is crucial there. And you know, with the way her IP blocking scheme is set up, you'd need an elaborate Hogan's Heroes-type tunneling operation to get in.
> 
> Can't you just picture it? Our guest of honor as Klink:
> 
> ...


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> I'll step up to the job.


Hah, I could see it.

Man, we grew up watching Hogans Heroes, I'm feeling a weekend marathon coming on lol


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

orange fury said:


> Hah, I could see it.
> 
> Man, we grew up watching Hogans Heroes, I'm feeling a weekend marathon coming on lol


I loved Hogan's Heroes. As a kid, I watched it each week during its original run on network TV. Consider checking out the excellent movie Auto Focus, which is about Bob Crane's kinky off-camera life. Directed by Paul Schrader, it stars Greg Kinnear as Bob Crane. Schrader nails the look--especially the clothes--of the 1960s and early 70s. Most movies about events decades old get the clothing wrong; this one gets it right.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

OK Muffy, she could be Klink's hot secretary who was carrying on with Hogan, what was her name again ?

Bob Crane, now there is an unusual story in itself.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

zzdocxx said:


> OK Muffy, she could be Klink's hot secretary who was carrying on with Hogan, what was her name again ?
> 
> Bob Crane, now there is an unusual story in itself.


Frauline Helga and Fauline Hilda. Coincidentally, Cynthia Lynn (Helga) and Bob Crane were married in 1970 (thanks wikipedia rabbit hole)


----------



## boatswaindog (Nov 18, 2010)

I know I'm reviving a hostile thread but I just can't resist the temptation: Muffy inhabits a tiny little world that has almost disappeared. There are a lot of pretenders out there who will make a lot of nonsense claims. Long after I had been introduced to the society that people on this thread aspire to, my very elderly friend remarked: You know, when I was growing up, all of our servants were Irish: But you are just like us.
I don't make any actual claim to being "Just like Us." But to be an initiate you do have to have graduated from the same schools and have the same sort of jobs. It ain't easy being "Just like us". It is easy to buy the same clothes.
I will enjoy the angry replies.
PS: Muffy owns a whole lot more than 2 acres.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

It's hard to get angry with someone whose point is unclear. Meh.



boatswaindog said:


> I know I'm reviving a hostile thread but I just can't resist the temptation: Muffy inhabits a tiny little world that has almost disappeared. There are a lot of pretenders out there who will make a lot of nonsense claims. Long after I had been introduced to the society that people on this thread aspire to, my very elderly friend remarked: You know, when I was growing up, all of our servants were Irish: But you are just like us.
> I don't make any actual claim to being "Just like Us." But to be an initiate you do have to have graduated from the same schools and have the same sort of jobs. It ain't easy being "Just like us". It is easy to buy the same clothes.
> I will enjoy the angry replies.
> PS: Muffy owns a whole lot more than 2 acres.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Exactly who cares? Let this insipid thread fade back into obscurity.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes, please, and thank you.



drlivingston said:


> Exactly who cares? Let this insipid thread fade back into obscurity.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

I have only been on this forum for a little while, however, I've had many pleasant interactions with quite a few great folks on here. Not a single one came across as wanting to be "Just like us". Most members on this site seem to be very confident being themselves, and if they are members of the 1% they have been gracious enough not to discuss such vulgar things. In conclusion, I really do not give Muffy much thought these days, but I'm certainly not a hater. As I'stated earIier, reading her blog turned me on to some things which I was not previously aware so she's ok in my book (but just ok). I realize that you are simply trolling, but I'm bored so that is my 2 cents on the issue.



boatswaindog said:


> I know I'm reviving a hostile thread but I just can't resist the temptation: Muffy inhabits a tiny little world that has almost disappeared. There are a lot of pretenders out there who will make a lot of nonsense claims. Long after I had been introduced to the society that people on this thread aspire to, my very elderly friend remarked: You know, when I was growing up, all of our servants were Irish: But you are just like us.
> I don't make any actual claim to being "Just like Us." But to be an initiate you do have to have graduated from the same schools and have the same sort of jobs. It ain't easy being "Just like us". It is easy to buy the same clothes.
> I will enjoy the angry replies.
> PS: Muffy owns a whole lot more than 2 acres.


----------



## boatswaindog (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't think it's trolling if I put up a post that gets 4 pages of angry replies and eventually put up a reply. A lot of people want to belong to world Muffy belongs to by birth. I don't quite belong. But you have missed identifying the trolls by a New England mile.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

I find this utterly disgusting.



> Long after I had been introduced to the society that people on this thread aspire to, my very elderly friend remarked: You know, when I was growing up, all of our servants were Irish: But you are just like us.


I don't aspire to impress geriatric anti-Semites. I have an Ivy League degree, as it happens, which I mention only to say that it has _nothing _to do with the way I dress, or with my presence on this forum. I have to spend enough of my working life pretending to be impressed with rich folks; I'm certainly not going to make it my hobby as well.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

EXACTLY!

You are in the wrong place boatsdog. Maybe try this over on Film Noir Buff. Those dudes love to hate and argue, especially about class and wealth..



SlideGuitarist said:


> I find this utterly disgusting.
> 
> I don't aspire to impress geriatric anti-Semites. I have an Ivy League degree, as it happens, which I mention only to say that it has _nothing _to do with the way I dress, or with my presence on this forum.


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm pretty sure what his elderly friend said to him wasn't a compliment. Pretty much like sayin 'you're ok for a Black guy.'



SlideGuitarist said:


> I find this utterly disgusting.
> 
> I don't aspire to impress geriatric anti-Semites. I have an Ivy League degree, as it happens, which I mention only to say that it has _nothing _to do with the way I dress, or with my presence on this forum. I have to spend enough of my working life pretending to be impressed with rich folks; I'm certainly not going to make it my hobby as well.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## boatswaindog (Nov 18, 2010)

I continue to enjoy every reply, just like a "super member". The dear lady was not anti-Semitic, not by a new England mile. Her statement about me was actually a compliment as well as an ethnic insult. I miss her a great deal.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

boatswaindog said:


> I know I'm reviving a hostile thread but I just can't resist the temptation: Muffy inhabits a tiny little world that has almost disappeared. There are a lot of pretenders out there who will make a lot of nonsense claims. Long after I had been introduced to the society that people on this thread aspire to, my very elderly friend remarked: You know, when I was growing up, all of our servants were Irish: But you are just like us.
> I don't make any actual claim to being "Just like Us." But to be an initiate you do have to have graduated from the same schools and have the same sort of jobs. It ain't easy being "Just like us". It is easy to buy the same clothes.
> I will enjoy the angry replies.
> PS: Muffy owns a whole lot more than 2 acres.


I should be much more interested in reading something that your wife had written on this subject.

Do you mind asking Sarah if she would be prepared to contribute to the thread?

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------

